
Smash Bros. Ultimate review: The best fighting game on any Nintendo system - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/12/smash-bros-ultimate-review-the-best-fighting-game-on-any-nintendo-system/
======
ArtWomb
This is an epic review. Expect a lot of cases of the "Smash Flu" tomorrow ;)

